# New guy



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to microskiff!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. The 1648 looks like it gets used. That's good in my books.


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome man!


----------



## wildgoose (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome on! New member here too


----------



## python (Aug 20, 2021)

welcome!


----------



## swab_cousteau (Aug 16, 2021)

NOICE!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I miss my 1648 !


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Garage Specialty! (Jun 24, 2021)

New additions to the Jon boat jones.


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Kyle Malone (Mar 23, 2019)

Welcome


----------

